# new start



## daley (Jul 25, 2011)

Hello all.im haveing a mid life crisis at the age of 24..my wife and partner of9years has left me and i need a new start..
Im moveing to greece in 3 weeks and was wondering if anyone could give me some tips about liveing working traveling in greece..
Also if there is someone who would be willing to meet me an show me about so i dont feel like a complete loner.
I have never done anything on my own and im pooing my pants.
Is there anyone who would do a flat share??
Any help would be more than apprecited.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

daley said:


> Hello all.im haveing a mid life crisis at the age of 24..my wife and partner of9years has left me and i need a new start..
> Im moveing to greece in 3 weeks and was wondering if anyone could give me some tips about liveing working traveling in greece..
> Also if there is someone who would be willing to meet me an show me about so i dont feel like a complete loner.
> I have never done anything on my own and im pooing my pants.
> ...


You must be kidding, you had a wife at age 15?


Sorry about your mid life crisis ....

Moving to Greece is dodgy, the country is bankrupt....


----------



## daley (Jul 25, 2011)

No married 13months
is greece that bad..got a few bar jobs lined up..
Was looking to go anywhere in europe. Any better ideas?
Can anyone tell me what it is really like out there.


----------



## daley (Jul 25, 2011)

Johanna said:


> You must be kidding, you had a wife at age 15?
> 
> 
> Sorry about your mid life crisis ....
> ...


No married 13months
is greece that bad..got a few bar jobs lined up..
Was looking to go anywhere in europe. Any better ideas?
Can anyone tell me what it is really like out there.


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

daley said:


> No married 13months
> is greece that bad..got a few bar jobs lined up..
> Was looking to go anywhere in europe. Any better ideas?
> Can anyone tell me what it is really like out there.


Do you speak any Greek? Whereabouts are you going? Is the job a sure thing? That should be your main concern really, unless you have a good amount of savings to live on. Greece is struggling, obviously. Greeks want to get out of their country!


----------



## wka (Sep 18, 2009)

Daley, you don't mention what part of Greece you're moving to but you want a flat share and someone to show you around? Specifics, people!!

It's not generally the best plan to move to a foreign country without prolonged stays in that country before committing to a move - have you visited Greece before? For how long? Do you speak the language? (That may not be important in some countries but I assure you, it is important in Greece.) What kind of jobs offers do you have? (Salary, for how long, etc.) Be aware that the cost of living can vary enormously based on where you live in Greece. Some parts of the country are still very inexpensive, other areas are almost prohibitively costly. A wage of €700/month won't be enough in some areas whereas in other areas you would be okay, though tight.


----------

